# استثمار أطباق (الدش)



## فاتح مجد (15 فبراير 2011)

خطر لشي حدا فكرة استثمار أطباق (الدش) اللي عددها مليوني على سطوح معظم مدنا العربية 
ليكن هذا موضوع بحث عريض المجال وليمنح الشيء الوافر من النقاش 
عسى أن يقدم شيء مفيد


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (20 فبراير 2011)

الاسثمار الامثل هو ان نتفرج عن كل ما هو مفيد مما تستقبله اطباق الدش ونتعلم منه سواء كان دينيا او علميا والله اعلم


----------



## دعاب (22 فبراير 2011)

عععخخخخهههههههههههه


----------



## محمدالطائي (24 فبراير 2011)

فائدة علمية طبعا


----------



## المدرس الجديد (25 فبراير 2011)

اسثمارها بتوجيهها نحو اقمار عربية لا اوربية


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (25 فبراير 2011)

لا يا جماعة ان شايف ان صاحب الموضوع يقصد ان احنا نفكر نستثمره فى شئ اخر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة أكثر من رائعة 
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 فبراير 2011)

فاتح مجد قال:


> خطر لشي حدا فكرة استثمار أطباق (الدش) اللي عددها مليوني على سطوح معظم مدنا العربية
> ليكن هذا موضوع بحث عريض المجال وليمنح الشيء الوافر من النقاش
> عسى أن يقدم شيء مفيد


 


ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> الاسثمار الامثل هو ان نتفرج عن كل ما هو مفيد مما تستقبله اطباق الدش ونتعلم منه سواء كان دينيا او علميا والله اعلم


 


دعاب قال:


> عععخخخخهههههههههههه


 


محمدالطائي قال:


> فائدة علمية طبعا


 


المدرس الجديد قال:


> اسثمارها بتوجيهها نحو اقمار عربية لا اوربية


 


eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> لا يا جماعة ان شايف ان صاحب الموضوع يقصد ان احنا نفكر نستثمره فى شئ اخر


 





عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> فكرة أكثر من رائعة
> :20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


 

المهندس فاتح مجد 
أعتقد أنني قمت بالرد على فكرتك في موضوع آخر 
وأقتبسها .​ 


> موضوع إستغلال الدشات ، قد يكون من الأفضل إستثمار الأسطحة الفاضية في تركيب سخانات شمسية مثلا . ​
> شكل الدش وتصميمه والغرض من إستخدامه قد لا يكون مناسبا ..
> هذا ما يبدو لي .. ومن يدري فالأيام حبلى بالإكتشافات والجديد في العلوم.​
> 
> وفقنا الله وإياك لما ينفع ديننا ودنيانا.​


----------



## علاء يوسف (6 مارس 2011)

ممكن يكون في امتصاص الطاقة وتحويلها لطاقة كهربائية


----------



## علاء يوسف (6 مارس 2011)

ممكن اتصالات


----------



## علاء يوسف (6 مارس 2011)

ممكن تحديد مواقع ومناسيب


----------



## فاتح مجد (24 مارس 2011)

بسم الله خير الأسماء
كنت قد طرحت هذا الموضوع يا سيدي الدكتور محمد كوني مهندس متخصص بمجال الرادارات والكشف المبكر
ووجدت أن هذا الموضوع قد يصلح لأن يكون في دراسات غنية ومفيدةمن حيث الاستثمار في مجالل الهوائيات المصفوفية
ولكن.............
أردت أن أرى من اللذين يهتمون بالماء والبنزين والهيدروجين أن يتركو ما لايفيد ويتخيلوا بما يفيد
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## zamalkawi (24 مارس 2011)

فاتح مجد قال:


> بسم الله خير الأسماء
> كنت قد طرحت هذا الموضوع يا سيدي الدكتور محمد كوني مهندس متخصص بمجال الرادارات والكشف المبكر
> ووجدت أن هذا الموضوع قد يصلح لأن يكون في دراسات غنية ومفيدةمن حيث الاستثمار في مجالل الهوائيات المصفوفية
> ولكن.............
> ...


ولكنك وحتى هذه اللحظة بعد مرور أكثر من شهر على طرحك للموضوع، لم توضح ما هو تصورك لاستغلال الأطباق


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## brand (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لطرحك اعتقد انه طرح مثير للتامل و التفكير و اول فكرة اتت الى ذهنى هى استخدامه كجامع للاشعة الكونية لاغراض البحث العلمى لانه بطبيعة تصميمه يقوم بجمعها و لكن يبقى التفكير فى طريقة لفلترتها و استخلاصها و اعادة ارسالها الى مراكز البحث المختصة لتحليلها و فصل الانواع المختلفة منها و الاستفادة منها بقدر الامكان 
و ببساطة الفكرة ان تكلفة تصميم تلسكوبات عملاقة تكون عالية جدا حتى تكون حساسة و لكن اذا استغلينا الاطباق الموجودة بالفعل و رغم ان حساسيتها ستكون قليلة بالتاكيد و لكن عدد الاطباق اللاقطة سيقوى الاشارات الملتقطة او حتى يمكن اجراء ترتيب تبعا لمواقع بعض الاطباق لتشكل بؤرة جديدة معا لاستهداف مناطق معينة فى الكون مرغوب فى دراستها الفكرة خيالية بعض الشىء و لكن العلم مبنى على الخيال و التصور و من ثم المنطق و التطبيق العلمى
و عندى تحفظ على اسلوب نقدك للزملاء المهتمين بالطاقة الحرة و طاقة الهيدروجين و تقبل مرورى


----------



## منى البناسي (15 أبريل 2011)

خلايا شمسية


----------



## نبيل العذاري (15 أبريل 2011)

هل يمكن ان يصنع الدش من الواح شمسية ؟ تعكس الاشارة و تمرر الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## العراقي المبدع (21 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اعتقد ان فكرة طلاء الاطباق المتضررة طبعا بمادة عاكسة لاشعة الشمس وتوجيه الاطباق نحو نقطة واحدة لمصدر خزن مياه مثلا او خلية شمسية ستكون له فائدة كبيرة


----------



## jassim78 (21 أبريل 2011)

اشبه بالمجمعات الشمسية مثلا solar cooker


----------



## نعم (23 أبريل 2011)

سبق وشاهدت استخدام جيد له، طلي الطبق بمادة عاكسة ووضعت في بؤرته خلية شمسية صغيرة تم عزل الحرارة عنها باستخدام زجاج خاص يمرر الضوء ولا يمرر الحرارة، والطبق وضعت له آليه لتتبع الشمس، الفائدة من العملية انتاج طاقة كبيرة من خلية صغيرة وهذا اوفر من شراء خلايا كبيرة


----------



## نعم (23 أبريل 2011)

يمكن كذلك استخدامه بذات الطريقة لكن نضع في البؤرة حزمة الياف ضوئية ونوزع اطرافها الاخرى في المبنى لتنقل لنا ضوء الشمس للداخل اينما اردنا وتوفر تكلفة الانارة نهاراً


----------



## DIF Abdallah (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
الفكرة ممتازة بس أنا لا أعطي فكرتي عالمجان
عندي فكرة رائعة لاستغلال الطاقة من الدشوش أو لست أدري كيف تجمع هذه الكلمة،
المهم، من يريد فكرتي فليتصل بي، ويحضر شي مليون دولار حتى بيعلو مخي
ههه، أنا جاد والتوكل على ربي سبحانه


----------

